# Need help : Bee eaters?



## JanineBudgies (May 4, 2015)

Hi all.
One of my friends found an injured bee eater (I think) in her backyard. The bird seems to have a broken wing.
She asked me to fetch the bird tomorrow,as she does not know anything about birds. I am a budgie breeder and know little more about birds than she does!

I want to take in the bird,but how and what should I feed it? In the wild they will catch insects and bees,but in captivity it is almost impossible? I have read that you must feed soft food and pellets etc,but how do I make the bird eat it? Or what else should I feed?

Also,will a bandage wrapped around the birds body holding the broken wing together,help it to heal properly?( I will first disinfect the wound,apply anti-bacterial cream and wrap a bandage carefully around the bird's body).The working wing will not be wrapped,so that it does not lose any function.

The local vet is unfortunately in another town at the moment,so taking the bird to the vet is not possible.

Please give me any advice that you have!
Attached is a photo of the birdie.


----------



## shanebudgie (Feb 5, 2016)

Greetings wow I've never seen a bee eater bird before.its beautiful.I think if you can find a vet for birds.it would be advisable to take it for to be checked out.since its a wild bird.I'm not sure what else it would eat besides insects and other.hopefully someone can assist you on this soon.thanks for posting a photo and I hope it will be much better soon.blessings,my apologies on that I couldn't be much help.oh perhaps you could try some bird seeds like the kind they give to wild birds,but getting it to eat it is another story.and I read that you can't take it to a vet for now.I'm sure you will do your best for it.I do so love nature and all its birds.I wish you well and good luck. I


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

I don't have the first clue on how you'd look after such a bird but with so much information needed, I would be inclined to find a wild bird charity and have them get it the proper care needed especially if it does have a broken wing. 

Others may be able to help with this issue but it is obviously a very specialist issue you are dealing with.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

It appears to be a European bee eater, although I'm sure that doesn't help much. 

Aside from the obvious, they eat any insects, usually flying ones. 

I can't offer anything else of relevance. With a broken wing it could be risky to try and set it considering the extent of the damage to the radius/ulna/metacarpus is not currently known. 

I would agree that if possible you try to locate a vet within driving distance (you'd have to wrap his wing for the journey) or at least try and contact the local vet and see if he has any advice to offer until he gets back. 

He's a beautiful bird! It was very fortunate your friend was able to rescue him.

I hope everything goes well, please keep us posted. :fingerx:


----------



## CaptainHowdy (Feb 9, 2010)

A vet or any wildlife rehab place is the best bet.

If you do take it in short term keep it in strict quarantine and disinfect yourself after being in the room with it.

You also need to make sure you can get the correct feed for it.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*The bee-eater is a beautiful bird and its wonderful of you to try to help it. I hope you are able to find a wild-life rescue center nearby that will be able to take the bird and rehabilitate it.

Please be sure to update us on how things progress.

Best wishes! :hug:*


----------



## ISOE (Dec 23, 2013)

I used to work with bee-eaters, they are wonderful birds. Please find a vet or wildlife rehabilitation centre asap, as an injury like that can cause the bones to fuse and the bird never being able to fly again, being totally unfit for release.

The diets for ours consisted of live mealworms, live crickets, universal softbill mix and grated egg. Live food can be found in petshops, online or specialist reptile shops. Good luck.


----------



## jean20057 (May 31, 2013)

*The bird is gorgeous with it's coloring!!! I kinda want one now,  Good for you temporarily taking him in! An avian vet would definitely be the best option here!!!*


----------

